# Chris Crews



## Chris Crews (Apr 12, 2005)

I've been doing the Art for a little while and heard that some old friends of mine visit this site sometimes.

I don't have a fancy name so everyone will know me by my given. If you have met me in the past or just want to say hi and chat about the art then just respond. I'm new at this and it is the first chat room site I've ever visited. 

My base Art and first love is Ed Parkers American Kenpo.

Chris

P.S. I'm not a white belt but I do not yet know how to change that part of the message. This also probably also identifys me as a computer illiterate.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Chris 

Welcome to MT~
Plenty of Ak'ers on site so enjoy~!

The white belt is part of MT software- you 'gain rank' as you post 

Have Fun~!

~Tess


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome chris!

You will find a lot interesting stuff and individual here,I assure you!

As the white belt....
we all start there,litterally.
It changes the more times you post.
It has nothing to do with your actual rank.
So....
W-E-L-C-O-M-E!!!


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 12, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hi Chris
> 
> Welcome to MT~
> Plenty of Ak'ers on site so enjoy~!
> ...


damn she's fast!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome, Chris!  I hope you enjoy yourself here, you're in good company with a lot of kenpoists on here.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Chris, welcome to the boards.  Don't limit yourself to just the AK'ers on the board.  Jump in with all the rest of us that study different arts.  Maybe you'll discover some new info or be able to give us a different point of view on things. 

As for the rank check here to see when you're belt color will change on the forum.  It doesn't have anything at all to do with your rank in your chosen style.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome Chris, glad you joined us.  Happy posting.:wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome, Chris!  Enjoy MartialTalk!  You're in good company here - lotsa Kenpo!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 12, 2005)

Chris, glad to have you with us!!!   Enjoy your time posting!  :wavey:

 - Ceicei


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome sir. You know many of us, I look forward to seein you post!


----------



## MJS (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Chris!! Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Chris,
Welcome to Martial talk. I know you will enjoy the discussions. 
Sean


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 13, 2005)

Chris Crews said:
			
		

> I've been doing the Art for a little while and heard that some old friends of mine visit this site sometimes.
> 
> I don't have a fancy name so everyone will know me by my given. If you have met me in the past or just want to say hi and chat about the art then just respond. I'm new at this and it is the first chat room site I've ever visited.
> 
> ...


 Hey ...... I KNOW YOU!   LOL

 lots of good read here... have "*hollywood*" help you out to find where everything is.

 Yes, folks he's not a white belt but a black belt and a damn good one as well...... (my ribs still are sore)!!

 Welcome Chris, and say hi to Patty (his beautiful Black Belt wife)!

 :asian:


----------



## masherdong (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------

